# Steel Giro d'Italia value



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Some months ago I picked up a red steel 55 cm Giro in a trade. I don't know the age of the frame but it has Columbus EL tubing and the drop outs are basically vertical and also have adjusters. The bike was outfitted with Mavic Cosmos wheels, Ultegra shifters, and Campy calipers. The fork is a carbon Time Stiletto. It has a Chris King headset, Deda stem, and Easton alloy bars Since I live in the mountains I put a Sram compact crankset on it with exo bearing bottom bracket.

The bike is in very good condition. It has a few repaired paint chips and a shallow dent on the underside of the down tube about 5" from the bottom bracket.

I've had several serious trade offers for this bike, but don't really know what the value should be. It's such a nice ride and it's so rare that I've developed an attachment to it.

Reastically, however, the bike is slightly too big and I'd really probably be better off with a 53cm.


----------

